# whirlpool dishwasher problem



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

G'Day Guys not sure if this is in the right forum or not but my problem is my sister in law rang me to see if I know what is wrong with the dish washer its a whirlpool model no adp550 it appears that when she puts the detergent tablet in the holder (which is supposed to open automaticly after the machine starts) and starts the machine on its cycle everything works ok except the detergent tablet hasn't dissolved it appears no water getting to tablet. 
I have to go over there in the next few days to check it out so any ideas where to start would be a great help there is water getting into the washer and spraying over the dishes.many thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Don't know if this will help but I'll give it a try.....

Detergent remains in the dispenser


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

> Items blocking the detergent dispenser will keep it from opening. Make sure water action can reach the dispenser.


Could be the way she is loading the DW??


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just throwing in a thought.


The holder door is spring loaded and opens when a solenoid clicks the release.

That give 3 areas to look at:
The solenoid - is it crook?
The holder door/flap - Is there a bit of last weeks breakie stuck in the hinge :grin:
Spring stuffed - broken or dislodged, not allowing the flap/door to 'spring open'

Take a reel of number 8 'n she'll be right mate :grin:

Joking aside, I hope that you get it sorted.


----------

